# Lyft insurance Seattle



## Gilles Dierickx (May 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have been driving for UberX for 3 nights and recently realized I haven't been covered! I am located in the Seattle area and just like everywhere else the insurance is still a thing in the works with Uber.
BUT, I wanna try driving for lyft! Especially since there is a $350 start up bonus in Seattle, I am all good to go in terms of driving(I think). I checked with my insurance carrier and they say Lyft actually has a good insurance plan. I wanted to double check with anyone here if they've ever had any issues with Lyft specifically regarding insurance?
Also, I am ready to go Online as a driver, but I don't have commercial license(just like Uber, Lyft didn't seem to "require" this to start driving). I am considering starting to drive for Lyft now because there's no insurance issues, but will the me not having a commercial license interfere with any insurance claims if there was ever an accident?

PS: Just out of curiosity, does Uber have the same type of coverage that Lyft does now for UberX? Where you're covered from the moment you go online for them till you stop?

Thanks for reading and I would appreciate your input!

Gilles


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Gilles- On the top right of your screen there is a search box... You have a LOT to learn before getting back out there. Search and read up and then post when you still cannot find the answer you are looking for.


----------



## Gilles Dierickx (May 19, 2015)

Kingo9 said:


> Gilles- On the top right of your screen there is a search box... You have a LOT to learn before getting back out there. Search and read up and then post when you still cannot find the answer you are looking for.


I actually can't. Hence why I am posting. I've looked plenty.. And I checked with my insurance carrier but I figured to double check with people who actually have experience. There's a bunch of people saying a ton of different things out there so I'm hoping to get a clear answer by posting, thanks.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

I'll give you the abridged version then with the disclaimer that I am not responsible for any of it and use it at your own risk. Also every state, city, etc are different.

You were covered while you were driving. However you need to know a couple of things. 1- Many insurers will drop you or deny claims even while you are NOT uber or lyfting. They take this as you lying that you drive passengers for payment. You either want to get a commercial livery policy (which is VERY expensive) or find an insurer that will cover you while TNC apps are off but will not cover you when driving for a TNC. If you go with the latter, avoid "fare trolling". If you have not accepted a fare and the app is on, you only have basic liability and NO coverage for your own car.
Lyft's insurance is actually worse for one BIG reason. Uber's deductible is $1,000. Lyft's deductible is $2,500! Both of there overages are about the same (as long as you have accepted or have Pax in the car)
You do not need a CDL to drive passengers. Hell you don't need one to rent a 26' UHaul. I believe school buses are the exception to that. You need commercial plates and tags for Uber Black and Uber SUV.



Gilles Dierickx said:


> I am considering starting to drive for Lyft now because there's no insurance issues


You have a lot more homework to do...

Homework:

Insurance
Car depreciation
Car maintenance
Car MPG
Taxes
Ratings system
Uber's commisions
When you see the 'fare' at the end of the trip, just keep in mind that there are a lotttt of deductions at the end both directly and indirectly.

Good luck.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Kingo9 said:


> *You were covered while you were driving*.


Period 1 coverage is Contingent & Secondary to Drivers' personal car insurance. No Collison Damage coverage for the Driver.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Period 1 coverage is Contingent & Secondary to Drivers' personal car insurance. No Collison Damage coverage for the Driver.


Right, I should have worded my first sentence better. That new graphic is much better than the old one. The "periods" make is much clearer for people to understand.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Gilles Dierickx said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been driving for UberX for 3 nights and recently realized I haven't been covered! I am located in the Seattle area and just like everywhere else the insurance is still a thing in the works with Uber.
> BUT, I wanna try driving for lyft! Especially since there is a $350 start up bonus in Seattle, I am all good to go in terms of driving(I think). I checked with my insurance carrier and they say Lyft actually has a good insurance plan. I wanted to double check with anyone here if they've ever had any issues with Lyft specifically regarding insurance?
> ...


Since you are in Seattle, you should check out Metromile. They will "cover you" up until Ubers insurance takes over. They weren't "covering" Lyft drivers, but I've been out of town a couple weeks, things may have changed. Check with them for updates.


----------



## Gilles Dierickx (May 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Period 1 coverage is Contingent & Secondary to Drivers' personal car insurance. No Collison Damage coverage for the Driver.



Contingent Comprehensive & Collision: $2,500 deductible and $50,000 maximum applicable to drivers who purchase collision & comprehensive coverage on their personal policy (applies from the time a driver accepts a ride request until the time the ride is ended in the app)
So that's what Lyft is saying on their website, so they do not cover my car under any circumstance?
I am aware of how the Ridesharing commissions work, depreciation etc. Which I never asked for unlike someone above misunderstood. But I don't know much about how insurance works.

I should say, I really don't play on doing more than the 30 rides for Lyft, I really just want to collect the bonus. Is it worth the risk? Under my personal auto insurance I only have a $2,000 deductible on collision also.
So if I get into an accident while driving for Lyft, and I am NOT at fault, do I need to worry about anything? Or will the other person's insurance just cover it.


----------



## Gilles Dierickx (May 19, 2015)

Kingo9 said:


> I'll give you the abridged version then with the disclaimer that I am not responsible for any of it and use it at your own risk. Also every state, city, etc are different
> 
> Good luck.


I didn't ask anything about, depreciation, maintenance, MPG, taxes, rating system or uber's commissions at all. I'm fairly informed about all those things. I just wanted to know about the insurance plan. I don't plan on driving for Lyft beyond the 30 rides, I just want to collect the start up bonus. If I am in an accident, NOT at fault, do I need to worry about anything or will the other person coverage cover it.(including collision?)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Gilles Dierickx said:


> So that's what Lyft is saying on their website, so they do not cover my car under any circumstance?


Lyft's Collison Damage coverage during the Active Ride phase is also Secondary & Contingent to your personal policy. Only the Liability coverage is Primary during the Active Ride phase.
There is No Collison Coverage During period one. Only Secondary & Contingent liability coverage during period one.



Gilles Dierickx said:


> I should say, I really don't play on doing more than the 30 rides for Lyft


Just get your 30 rides out of the way to get your sign-up bonus.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Gilles Dierickx said:


> Which I never asked for unlike someone above misunderstood. But I don't know much about how insurance works.


Ignore everything I wrote. Sorry for trying to help you out. Good luck.


----------

